

CEO/CTO Dashboard - prassarkar

Is there a startup (or tool/site) that provides a CEO/CTO Dashboard - a consolidation of vital info in one screen. Here's what I mean:<p>1. Displays a calendar of important events: Board meetings, Engineering milestones, Conferences, etc.<p>2. Latest revenue metrics: internal revenue/sales spreadsheets, Admob/Adsense stats, etc.<p>3. Latest customer metrics: Google analytics, Helpdesk ticket counts, etc.)<p>4. Latest marketing metrics: In-bound marketing metrics, +1/tweets/facebook mentions, etc.<p>5. Alerts/Notifications: Less than X runway left, X% drop in customer retention, X% increase in helpdesk tickets, X # of days past due on engineering milestone, etc.
======
iamscanner
This sounds a lot like Geckoboard with some plugins:
<http://www.geckoboard.com/>

~~~
thomas
that's actually kinda slick. is much API work required or do I just have to
plugin a few keys? Surprised a haven't seen that before!

update: <http://vimeo.com/19006092> not bad, looks like uses oauth and that
sort of thing when possible

------
dmarinoc
Check <http://ducksboard.com> :)

(disclaimer: I'm a co-founder)

~~~
knes
Hey,

It looks way better then Geckoboard, would it be possible to have access to it
so I can try it out ?

Little feedback: it would be nice to add a link to the "widget marketplace" so
we can browse them to see if you support the services we need :)

Cheers!

~~~
dmarinoc
We're currently in a closed beta for devs. We have to change several things
before launch it publicly.

Send an e-mail to jan-at-ducksboard.com asking for access.

Thanks for your interest :)

------
ygooshed
That's exactly my day job at work. It is intranet based. So I can't show you.
Sorry.

------
aysar
Alternatively, you can build your own and save some $$- that's what we're
doing.

------
thomas
no

sounds like you want a mashup of a lot of different tools- analytics with your
issue tracker plus collaboration tool.

